# Paint, Mud, Caulk warmer for my trailer in the winter months?



## Eibli1cj (Dec 3, 2004)

Hello,
I have been looking for a device that I can place in my trailer and can hold some paint, Texture mud, and some caulk tubes to keep them from freezing in the winter months here in Michigan. Though for sure there must be something like a chest size warmer box. I am guessing it can run off of my truck while driving of course and when stopped for the night I could have it plugged into the house or customers house? If anyone has already dealt with this I would appreciate any info if you could.

Thanks
Eibli1cj


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

How about an old refrigerator?


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

You can buy 12V hot/cold boxes but their expensive. Why not build the right size box, insulate it and put a 12V bulb or two inside for when you're running, maybe a small 110V that you can plug in when you get home. It shouldn't take much, try something like an 1136 12V bulb (Ithink that that's the one with the integral brake/tail filaments) gives you a 2 speed heater. For the 110 side try a nightlight.
Incandesent lights put out a lot of heat in an enclosed area.


----------



## Eibli1cj (Dec 3, 2004)

Teetorbilt said:


> You can buy 12V hot/cold boxes but their expensive. Why not build the right size box, insulate it and put a 12V bulb or two inside for when you're running, maybe a small 110V that you can plug in when you get home. It shouldn't take much, try something like an 1136 12V bulb (Ithink that that's the one with the integral brake/tail filaments) gives you a 2 speed heater. For the 110 side try a nightlight.
> Incandesent lights put out a lot of heat in an enclosed area.


Thanks Those are some good ideas. I will give it a try and also look into just how expensive those 12V Hot/Cold boxes run.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

They're about $100 + for 12V. Dual volts start at over twice that. They also pull some pretty serious amps.
I am going back to my boat experience on this and I know that 3 or 4 100W bulbs will keep a 60ft. yacht from freezing up there and they aren't very well insulated.
You could also place a dimmer switch in line and dial the sucker in.


----------



## Old Mudder (Dec 11, 2004)

the bulbs work fine use blue stirofome or roof ins. to box it in and don't forget ducktape
used that for years . I used to live in Petoskey put some on the floor to . we kept mud worm in Pellston befour . Good luck and have a happy and safe holidays . watch out for the fudges. lol :Thumbs:


----------



## theman (Dec 25, 2003)

*Heater box !..*

Eibli1c

Go to Walmart they sell an inverter 12 V to 250 Watts $ 30.00
you can run 3 100 watt bulbs it plugs into your cig. lighter hope this helps


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

man, what you talkin' bout? Why an inverter? 12V incandesent's will throw out about the same heat as 110 without a power loss in transition. Most lighter receptacles will handle 10A @ 12V = 120WDC. Ohm's Law.


----------



## Eibli1cj (Dec 3, 2004)

theman said:


> Eibli1c
> 
> Go to Walmart they sell an inverter 12 V to 250 Watts $ 30.00
> you can run 3 100 watt bulbs it plugs into your cig. lighter hope this helps


I already have an inverter....I want a box that can get power to heat the bulbs from the trailer. Then when I am home for the weekend I can plug it into the garage outlet. Thinking I will set it up so their is an external outlet on my trailer. The Aux from the truck should do the trick for the power I need. Two bulbs should be fine. I am in the market for a 16 ft V-nose Carmate. I can buy one New for $4800. $200 more gets me the added height I need for the door and windows I will need to load.

Thanks All


----------



## PipeGuy (Oct 8, 2004)

Eibli1cj said:


> I am in the market for a 16 ft V-nose Carmate. I can buy one New for $4800. $200 more gets me the added height I need for the door and windows I will need to load.l


Look around for used. I bought my 24' Carmate, enclosed car hauler, last year for $4,000. It was very clean and had lot's of good upgrade options too. I found mine from a couple who ran a traveling mall kiosk and wanted to buy a different trailer. I've found the Carmate to be a great product.


----------



## eddiemac (Dec 6, 2004)

*Homer?*

First, I just need to know where you got the Homer icon.

As for the heater, my thought was to get a power inverter to power bulbs, but someone addressed that. The other thought I had was to use an inverter to power a small ceramic heater (or 12v if they are available) inside an insulated box. These were just off the top of my head, so I am not sure about the fire safety of these ideas, so I'd definitely check into it if it seems like it might be a workable solution.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Hey, just wanted to let you know that using an old refrigerator wasn't a joke, but it is actually a simple solution that I have seen many old timers use. All you do is disable the switch that turns off the light inside. The heat from that little bulb and the excellent insulation of a refrigerator is all it takes to keep the interior from freezing.


----------



## Eibli1cj (Dec 3, 2004)

LOL I was sure you were not joking. Just more of a weight issue to haul around and I do nto have on at this point. But yes I have heard of that.

Chris


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

Mike, an old reefer and bulb is used down here to keep welding electrodes from absorbing humidity.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Oops, sorry, didn't see that you needed it to be portable. I guess you could weld an applicance dolly to it. LOL.

Teetor - Using pot to absorbs humidity has got to be expensive!

Oh boy, I'm rolling today... he he


----------



## Eibli1cj (Dec 3, 2004)

http://www.suburbanponds.com/shop/details.php?productId=41&parentId=16&catId=16

This would sve you


----------



## Eibli1cj (Dec 3, 2004)

It would be interesting to see if I could steal the Warmer/12V part of this and use it on a much larger box/crate size to hold all of my mud, paint and caulks.

http://www.qvc.com/scripts/detail.dll?item=V81867&tpl=DETAIL&ref=CJ4


----------

